# Old Stevens bolt action 30-30



## Cornhusker

Picked this thing up last Friday.
From what I can tell, it was made between 1947 and 1950
It's a Savage\Stevens 325-C in 30-30
Somebody did some wood-burning of the stock at some point, but I kinda like it.
I shot it at 100 yards, and it did really well, maybe I'll try some deer hunting with it this year.


----------



## big rockpile

Had one Loved it but someone I guess thought they needed it more than me when they took it 

big rockpile


----------



## kirkmcquest

A rifle like that will last forever.


----------



## Cornhusker

Thanks
It seems to be in really good shape, I don't think it's been shot a lot.


----------



## braggscowboy

Someone else loved it at one time and took the time to dress it up and might have killed many of deer with it. It will be around forever, it it doesn't go where rocks went?


----------



## snake35

Sweet old rifle!


----------



## tarbe

Whoever did that stock work is talented.

Wanna sell it??


----------



## Ed Norman

An old guy once loaned me a complete collection of American Rifleman from the 40s to the 70s. There were always articles about how to decorate your rifle with woodburning, carving, inlays, etc. The scene on yours really looks familar, I wouldn't be surprised if he used the pattern from the magazine.

I once had one of those rifles given to me with a shattered stock. I got a walnut plank from a lumberyard and carved a new stock. It shot good when I tested it. It also did good with some cast bullet loads. But I sold it because it wasn't my kind of rifle. Interesting gun, though.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Now you need to start reloading so you can use pointed bullets in it


----------



## backwoodsman

Those are nice shooters and yours looks good with the carvings. We had several bolt action .30-30"s and still have several H&R Handi-Rrifles in .30-30. They were frugal rifles for deer and bear up north and some of our group in the 70's put them to good use. I think we had at least one Marlin too? We have several lever action .30-30's on the farm and it's a good caliber if you realize it's limitations. The new Leverlution ammo(soft pointed tip, polymer?) extends the range and killing power considerable and for hunting they are well worth the cost. They are kinda high for plinking. Handloads really make the .30-30 shine though and pointed bullets work good in the non tube fed guns. You can use pointed bullets in the tube magazine rifles but 2 is the limit with one in the chamber and one in the magazine. Accelerator rounds are impressive too if you can find any in .30-30 anymore. All of ours are gone but I do have some squirreled away for the .30-06's. They are light for deer but excellent for long range varmints and arent too hard on the hides of fox and yotes. Congratds on your purchase, looks to be a nice rifle whether as a wallhanger or shooter.


----------



## TnTnTn

Nice older rifle. The woodburning art is well done and adds to this rifle imo. It should be a great deer rifle if function is good. Don't lose the magazine as they are probably hard to find. You can used spitzer bullets if you reload but I think the 30-30's reputation was made because of the 170 round nose bullets with good sectional density. TTT


----------



## Cornhusker

Thanks guys.
I've only put about 10 rounds through it so far, but it seems to be a good shooter, and it just feels good when you shoulder it.



tarbe said:


> Whoever did that stock work is talented.
> 
> Wanna sell it??


I dunno, I just bought it :happy0035:


----------



## pheasantplucker

like the stock...nice pick up.


----------



## Ray

nice, my first gun was a stevens little scout, I still have it, they were under $5 bucks new, ray


----------



## seeknulfind

Nice gun. It looks like it was well taken care of. Great find.


Andy


----------



## Del Gue

I had one identical to that yrs ago.

It's a very nice shooter.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

Ray said:


> nice, my first gun was a stevens little scout, I still have it, they were under $5 bucks new, ray


i will give you 10x the purchase price , great deal.


30-30 really is a interesting round to load , a friend loaded 130 gr spire points for a ruger bolt in 30-30 

the new lever revolution powder gets more speed at the same pressure.
but even reloader 7 ,h4895 , imr 3031 or bl-c(2) can do better than factory 
yes they really do shine when reloaded , and they have been used to kill every north American game animal from rabits to grizzly bears
but speed isn't every thing an a 170-180 gr bullet at 1600-1800 fps will take a deer just fine 

i may be old fashion but i like a 170gr bullet in a 30-30


----------



## Guest

My first deer rifle was a savage that looked like yours minus the artwork . Killed my first buck with it . Nice 9 point . Wish I would have kept it .


----------



## Homesteadwi5

We have the same rifle in 30-30 as well ,no fancy woodburning on the stock though,the spring in the mag is weak though so it'll only load 2 of the 3 rounds in the mag.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Homesteadwi5 said:


> We have the same rifle in 30-30 as well ,no fancy woodburning on the stock though,the spring in the mag is weak though so it'll only load 2 of the 3 rounds in the mag.


You can get new mags here:



http://www.gunpartscorp.com/catalog/Products.aspx?catid=8246


----------



## Cornhusker

Thanks for the link BFF :goodjob:


----------



## Jolly

Reloaded, with spire points, it'll run pretty good with a .300 Savage.

That's a good neighborhood to be in...plenty of killing power without a lot of muss and fuss.


----------



## backwoodsman

I like those .300 Savages and we've got an old one marked .250-3000 that has taken more critters then Id care to dress tomorrow. That .250 Savage round is a good kid round too. I like it better then the .243 that some tote for kids.


----------

